# Wonderful Adult Rottie in WV Kill Shelter Needs Rescue, Sponsor, adopter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/may-16-2009-mason-county-shelter-wv.html


----------

